# Waiting by the mailbox



## Mike_E (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place for this as I plan to use this camera quite a bit but I'm waiting by the box (or I would be if it weren't a holiday) for an RB ProS with a 90mm and a 180mm and a non-metering chimney.  

OK, I had to tell somebody, the wife just doesn't get it!!  LOL

If anybody that shoots an RB/RZ happens across this thread I am planning on getting a wide angle for it right away and am torn between the 65mm and the 50mm and would appreciate your input.

The 50 is the equivalent of a 25mm in 35mm format but I was hoping for wide wide.  How does this lens work out in the 6x7 format?  I wouldn't worry about it except that I've heard that it has a little distortion where the 65mm doesn't particularly and at an eq of 32mm for the 65mm if all I'm going to get is a general wide for landscapes I can live without the distortion.

Also, 
1:  I've heard that the S/SD 220 backs work fine for 120 (so long as you pay attention to how many shots you've taken) and was wondering if you have had any experience with this?
2:  Is there much difference in the feel between the magnifying chimney and the regular waist level finder?  I will probably get a WL anyway unless it's not worthwhile.

Thanks for the patience, I'm gonna go check the box anyway!  ;^)


----------



## randerson07 (Jul 6, 2009)

Your going to fit an RB in your mailbox?  that must be a giant mail box lol.

I love my RB and have thought many times about getting a wider angle then the 90mm I have. Instead I picked up a 180mm cause it was DIRT cheap from KEH. I find the 90mm to be wide enough for almost everything that I shoot. I have yet to shoot something where I couldnt move back far enough to fit everything I wanted in the frame.

As for the WLF vs Chimney. I Personally never could get the hang of the WLF where your right and left movements are opposite. I picked up a Prism finder also from KEH.  Its pretty darn heavy, but if your already luggin around an RB with more than one lens, its not too much more, and it makes shooting anything that moves much much much easier.

Ive read the same as you where you can use 220 backs with 120 as long as you count the frames, the spacing may be a little different on some of them but it should work.  I think there was a thread on APUG in the medium format forum about it.

Good luck wth your RB, I love mine.


----------

